# 2005 A6 Ordered!!!!



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

Black on Black
3.2L V6
Quattro
6 spd tip
Premium
Convienence
Sport Package
Sport Seats
DVD Nav
Sunshades
Rear Parktronic
there is one coming but to another state and probably presold but we're going to see if we have any flex to jack it from them. Otherwise we'll be getting it in mid January!!!! w00t w00t


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: 2005 A6 Ordered!!!! (foofighter28)*

Congrulations. Remember to post pics when you receive this stunning car next year.


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: 2005 A6 Ordered!!!! (A4Jetta)*

you bet i will







already looking to order S-Line parts eg bumper/grille/etc wheels are now off the avant and awaiting it's new home.
there might be a chance that we might get the exact one we ordered coming to another dealer...it's not spoken for so a dealer trade is in the works before it hits port!


----------

